# General > Recipes >  apple crumble slice

## Mr P Cannop

does anyone know the recipe for this ?? on how to make it ??

----------


## Bobbyian

could you define what you mean by Apple Crumble  SLICE or do mean something similar to apfel streudel...   ie a flat square of crumble with apple pieces mixed in or so

----------


## Hoida

There are a lot of recipes for Apple Crumble slice on the internet if you just type it in to the search bar. There seems to be several variations on this so best if you have  alook yourself.

----------


## Commore

> does anyone know the recipe for this ?? on how to make it ??


What kind of base do you want, short crust or biscuit?

----------


## Mr P Cannop

cakes.........................

----------


## Commore

You want an apple cake recipe or an apple slice cake in which case you need a base, usually rich short crust,

*For the base;*
6 oz of diced cold butter
2 and one half oz icing sugar
2 egg yoks
(cream the above together)
gradually mix in 8oz of a good plain flour
(strong bread flour is the best).

Knead to a smooth paste and cover with cling film and chill in the fridge until ready to use.

*Apple mixture;*
Bramley apples, washed, cored, peeled and diced,
water, sugar to taste, simmered slowly until cooked.
Add cornflour mixed with a little cold water to thicken apple mix,
allow to go cold.

*For the topping;*
8oz of self raising flour
2oz of butter
2oz of granulated sugar
Mix all of the above together using the rubbing method
(you can if you wish substitute 2oz of the flour for the equivalent in whole oats or porridge oats and add 1oz of a dark sugar such as demera to add a little extra crunch)

Putting it together;

Using a baking tray of approx. 6 inches by 4 inches, dust lightly with flour
Roll your pastry thinly and line the bottom and sides of your tin,

brush the bottom and sides of your pastry very lightly with a little apricot jam,
spoon over the apple mixture, spreading it evenly,

Sprinkle your crumb topping over the apples and press lightly to firm,
Bake in a hot oven for 15-20 minutes.

Allow to cool before cutting into to slices.

----------

